# Plastic (Nylon) toilet bolts and nuts



## albtec.pl (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey guys what do you think about the plastic toilet nuts and bolts (sioux chief, lyncar etc), have any of you used them? Whats you experience?
Personally I like them, easy to cut, no rust over time. The only thing is to not over tight them otherwise they break easy. Any thoughts?


Carpe Diem


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have tried them 3 times and all 3 times I broke them . 2 guys from the shop likes them. I don't feel like they hold down the toilet well enough and I don't seem to be able to feel when they are tight, they just suddenly snap on me. I use these set fast ones. You just screw the rod in the base a few turns, set the toilet and screw the rod further down to height before putting the nut on. You don't have any cutting to do and they are thick solid brass so they don't easily rust. 
http://www.smartplumbingproducts.com/sites/default/files/51Qifb3YubL.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love 'em. I prefer the plastic closet bolts. Just snug, can't crank 'em. Years ago while setting WC's, as I'm cranking down on the closet nut, I'd hear "Snap." Oops, so I have learned not to be heavy-handed with certain items. 
Then after the W/C gets grouted, it is sturdy.


Not sure if they make extra-long in the plastic. Haven't seen them. I keep extra long Johnny bolts for when I need them.


----------



## albtec.pl (Apr 17, 2017)

When I tried them for the first time I didn"t like them, I snapped a lot of them, my boss loved them and they where the only ones supplied on the van so I pretty much had no choice to get used to. Right now to tighten them I use a long galvanized key that comes with American Standart toilets and I just go by hand as much as I can. I haven't seen either any extra-long ones, I use the brass ones when I need.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I set three toilets today in a doctor's office. Never seen/heard of these nylon/plastic closet bolts. Wish I would have had them today though. Having to hacksaw the bolts down is tiresome when you're spoiled from using a small sawzall or grinder.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Oorgnid said:


> I set three toilets today in a doctor's office. Never seen/heard of these nylon/plastic closet bolts. Wish I would have had them today though.* Having to hacksaw the bolts down is tiresome* when you're spoiled from using a small sawzall or grinder.














Or how about when you install a cust. supp. W/C that comes in a box complete and they give you those steel closet bolts? I hate those things; first of all they are not as easy to mini hacksaw cut like brass, and of course they are going to rust.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> Or how about when you install a cust. supp. W/C that comes in a box complete and they give you those steel closet bolts? I hate those things; first of all they are not as easy to mini hacksaw cut like brass, and of course they are going to rust.


Not going to lie. That's when I pull the Ronco Rotisserie commercial. Just set it, and forget it. 

I've also done the quickie. Home owners with their piss saturated floors and straggling pubes all over the place. I wont waste my time. I'll just fill the cap with putty and some silicone and push it over the bolt. 9/10 if they didn't clean the toilet the first time, not going to clean it now because it's "new".


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have also learned the heavy handed lesson. It was actually a co worker but it hurt me just as bad when i saw it happen. We were setting fixtures for Mr. Ilitch the owner of the Wings and Tigers here in Detroit. I was battling the tiger striped pattern lav that cost 13 grand and my co worker was setting the tiger striped floor mount 20 some thousand dollar toilet. He went a little to far and POP went the toilet base. Luckily they cast 2 of each so there was a back up.

I will see if i can find the pictures i took. This was back in 2001 when we were working on Comerica Park.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Crap. Code 100 years ago was solid brass bolts and hardware. Every avocado, sunshine, lavender, powder bowl I ever took out from 20+ yrs ago was set with solid brass and putty. Didn't have to sillycone the bowl. I use Hercules brand Johnni-bolt kits from Menards, double butted to the flange with 5/16 by 18 stainless nuts(also Menards) and 5/16 by 1 stainless washers from LA fastener. Or neoprene sponge rings with plastic roof cement if on the basement level gravity sewer. Never gonna leak.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Or how about when you install a cust. supp. W/C that comes in a box complete and they give you those steel closet bolts? I hate those things; first of all they are not as easy to mini hacksaw cut like brass, and of course they are going to rust.


No matter what, we always use and charge for our Johny bolts. 

I've never used the plastic bolts. I honestly don't think I'd like them and don't want to risk a back call when big birtha high dives off the stool into the tub.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> No matter what, we always use and charge for our Johny bolts.
> 
> I've never used the plastic bolts. I honestly don't think I'd like them and don't want to risk a back call when big birtha high dives off the stool into the tub.


:laughing: You know, I always wonder why people need to plop down on the toilets. Then you have the people who must rock back and forth so hard to squeeze that extra link out the tank bolts come loose.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Oorgnid said:


> :laughing: You know, I always wonder why people need to plop down on the toilets. Then you have the people who must rock back and forth so hard to squeeze that extra link out the tank bolts come loose.


I once was tasked with a special request, replace a stool and stool flange for a rather large tenant. Quite honestly she was the largest human I have seen in person. She could still walk and get around, but to give you an idea, her recliner was the same size as a love seat.

Maintenance guy finally got fed up with broken flanges and daily closet augerings. This is when the cimeron first came out. So I chipped out the old flange glued in a new one, topped it with four half moon repair's and used as many tapcons that I possibly could. Never got a back call even after warranty.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

All you gotta do is countertop epoxy the bowl to the floor.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

If a toilet is set proper with bowl wax it does not need to be silly puttied down. The wax and bolts will hold and also keep the sewer gas out.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I bought out a plumbing supply house about 20 years ago
and they had about 100 boxes of heavy duty brass toilet bolts each box had 50 pairs in sealed bags.....I basically got them for about a dollar a box so I could not pass them up 

I have used them for about everything I needed to bolt together ever since and I dont think I have even put a dent in them.. they will be sitting in the corner until I die....

sometimes they are almost too heavy duty when you put the 3/8th nut on the flange to hold it in place ....... the lighter duty 1/4 bolts work better 


Plastic bolts are a joke.... :yes:


----------

